# National Grilled Cheese Day



## Null (Apr 12, 2018)

post grilled cheese


----------



## CWCchange (Apr 12, 2018)

Hot grill on grill action.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Sexy Potoo (Apr 12, 2018)

For the Gays

www.popsugar.com/food/Rainbow-Grilled-Cheese-41030172


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 12, 2018)

I know it's buzzfeed but damn


----------



## CatParty (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Meat Pickle (Apr 12, 2018)

Cheese getting grilled


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Apr 12, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> Hot grill on grill action.
> View attachment 425300



Dem meat curtains look mighty tasty!


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 12, 2018)

Undocumented grilled cheese


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 12, 2018)

Also:


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 12, 2018)

Quick old guy question: Does "Grilled Cheese" still get used as a term for a girl with a pussy infection?


----------



## SY 951 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## MasterDisaster (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Paint by Numbers (Apr 12, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> Quick old guy question: Does "Grilled Cheese" still get used as a term for a girl with a pussy infection?



It will now.


----------



## poputei (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 12, 2018)

I hate Grilled Cheese by itself, it's gross. Better have meat or something in it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 12, 2018)

Is there a block of cheese day?


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 12, 2018)

Do you guys dunk your grilled cheese in your tomato soup, or just have it alongside it? I dunk it, personally.


----------



## vaporwave baphomet (Apr 12, 2018)

Grilled cheese, but with more cheese instead of bread.


----------



## chadmuska (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Don Kang (Apr 12, 2018)

"Actually, I'm lactose intolerant."


----------



## skiddlez (Apr 12, 2018)

i dont know wat the fuk im doing someone send fuckin help


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 12, 2018)

How's this for Grilled Cheese?


----------



## dunbrine47 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## androidwarrior (Apr 12, 2018)

I wish I had sliced cheese for Grilled Cheese. But I’m out


----------



## nyess (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## MrTroll (Apr 12, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> i dont know wat the fuk im doing someone send fuckin help
> 
> View attachment 425316



That, sir, is the basis for one of the easiest and most delicious meals known to man, and all it takes is to drop a sunny side-up or scrambled egg on top of it after the cheese has fully melted, with optional shredded or diced meat, peppers, onions, avocado, or whatever other shit your drunken ass can find in the kitchen at 3 in the morning.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 12, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> Do you guys dunk your grilled cheese in your tomato soup, or just have it alongside it? I dunk it, personally.


Dunk for sure


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Cable 7 (Apr 12, 2018)

Just made myself a grilled cheese without even knowing today was grilled cheese day. Im a beast.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 12, 2018)

Some autist took the time out of his life to find a formula to make the perfect Grilled Cheese.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/27/perfect-grilled-cheese-formula_n_3824935.html


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Haramburger (Apr 12, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> Quick old guy question: Does "Grilled Cheese" still get used as a term for a girl with a pussy infection?


I've heard it described as "when a woman wakes up in the morning & has to go pee, first thing she has to do it pull apart the grilled cheese sandwich."


----------



## Papa Nier (Apr 12, 2018)

Spoiler: You people make me sick.



A grilled cheese consists of only these following items. Cheese. Bread with spread (usually butter). This entire subreddit consist of "melts". Almost every "grilled cheese" sandwich i see on here has other items added to it. The fact that this subreddit is called "grilledcheese" is nothing short of utter blasphemy. Let me start out by saying I have nothing against melts, I just hate their association with sandwiches that are not grilled cheeses. Adding cheese to your tuna sandwich? It's called a Tuna melt. Totally different. Want to add bacon and some pretentious bread crumbs with spinach? I don't know what the hell you'd call that but it's not a grilled cheese. I would be more than willing to wager I've eaten more grilled cheeses in my 21 years than any of you had in your entire lives. I have one almost everyday and sometimes more than just one sandwich. Want to personalize your grilled cheese? Use a mix of different cheeses or use sourdough or french bread. But if you want to add some pulled pork and take a picture of it, make your own subreddit entitled "melts" because that is not a fucking grilled cheese. I'm not a religious man nor am I anything close to a culinary expert. But as a bland white mid-western male I am honestly the most passionate person when it comes to grilled cheese and mac & cheese. All of you foodies stay the hell away from our grilled cheeses and stop associating your sandwich melts with them. Yet again, it is utter blasphemy and it rocks me to the core of my pale being. Shit, I stopped lurking after 3 years and made this account for the sole purpose of posting this. I've seen post after post of peoples "grilled cheeses" all over reddit and it's been driving me insane. The moment i saw this subreddit this morning I finally snapped. Hell, I may even start my own subreddit just because I know this one exists now.

You god damn heretics. Respect the grilled cheese and stop changing it into whatever you like and love it for it what it is. Or make your damn melt sandwich and call it for what it is. A melt.



EDIT: Aw :late:


----------



## Thumbcramps Undertale (Apr 12, 2018)

Grilled cheese is like sex, except im actually having it


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 12, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> I've heard it described as "when a woman wakes up in the morning & has to go pee, first thing she has to do it pull apart the grilled cheese sandwich."



We used to use it as "She spread it open and it smelled and oozed like a two week old grilled cheese left on the dashboard" and was just shortened to "Kerry's a Grilled Cheese, dude"


----------



## JSGOTI (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Benine Bovine (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Haramburger (Apr 12, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> We used to use it as "She spread it open and it smelled and oozed like a two week old grilled cheese left on the dashboard" and was just shortened to "Kerry's a Grilled Cheese, dude"


I can imagine all sorts of deviant behavior with a woman, but can't wrap my head around the unlikely circumstances of getting a grilled cheese sandwich into a car, let alone leaving it on the dashboard for any length of time.


----------



## Stahl (Apr 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Obligatory Video


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Apr 12, 2018)

I like bacon on mine


----------



## Stock Photo James (Apr 12, 2018)

Like this?

EDIT: oh right no unicode emojis, my bad


----------



## AJ 447 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Apr 12, 2018)

I ate mine before I could take a picture of it, Null.

Please understand.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 12, 2018)

I used to like grilled cheese. I can't stomach american cheese anymore though.


----------



## Null (Apr 12, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I used to like grilled cheese. I can't stomach american cheese anymore though.


you're in luck. other types of cheese still exist.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 12, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> Quick old guy question: Does "Grilled Cheese" still get used as a term for a girl with a pussy infection?


I believe it's called a "cheese roastie" now.


----------



## AJ 447 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## AJ 447 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## AJ 447 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Professor Poopypants (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 12, 2018)

Null said:


> you're in luck. other types of cheese still exist.


IT IS NOT A FUCKING GRILLED CHEESE UNLESS THERE IS AMERICAN CHEESE YOU FUCKING COMMIE REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Mozzarella is fucking dank if you add pepperoni. Like a pizza, but grilled cheese.


----------



## registereduser (Apr 12, 2018)

I made this grilled cheese (swiss) like a year ago and took a picture of it for some reason.


----------



## odius (Apr 12, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> Hot grill on grill action.
> View attachment 425300





MasterDisaster said:


> View attachment 425307





EvilThorn said:


>





MrTroll said:


>





NIGGO KILLA said:


> I like bacon on mine


A grilled cheese consists of only these following items. Cheese. Bread with spread (usually butter). This entire subreddit consist of "melts". Almost every "grilled cheese" sandwich i see on here has other items added to it. The fact that this subreddit is called "grilledcheese" is nothing short of utter blasphemy. Let me start out by saying I have nothing against melts, I just hate their association with sandwiches that are not grilled cheeses. Adding cheese to your tuna sandwich? It's called a Tuna melt. Totally different. Want to add bacon and some pretentious bread crumbs with spinach? I don't know what the hell you'd call that but it's not a grilled cheese. I would be more than willing to wager I've eaten more grilled cheeses in my 21 years than any of you had in your entire lives. I have one almost everyday and sometimes more than just one sandwich. Want to personalize your grilled cheese? Use a mix of different cheeses or use sourdough or french bread. But if you want to add some pulled pork and take a picture of it, make your own subreddit entitled "melts" because that is not a fucking grilled cheese. I'm not a religious man nor am I anything close to a culinary expert. But as a bland white mid-western male I am honestly the most passionate person when it comes to grilled cheese and mac & cheese. All of you foodies stay the hell away from our grilled cheeses and stop associating your sandwich melts with them. Yet again, it is utter blasphemy and it rocks me to the core of my pale being. Shit, I stopped lurking after 3 years and made this account for the sole purpose of posting this. I've seen post after post of peoples "grilled cheeses" all over reddit and it's been driving me insane. The moment i saw this subreddit this morning I finally snapped. Hell, I may even start my own subreddit just because I know this one exists now.

You god damn heretics. Respect the grilled cheese and stop changing it into whatever you like and love it for it what it is. Or make your damn melt sandwich and call it for what it is. A melt.


----------



## lolcow field researcher (Apr 12, 2018)

one of my favorite personal lolcows


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 12, 2018)

Holy grilled-gouda-onion-potroast-sandwich do I want this heartattack right now


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 12, 2018)

My main trick for grilled cheese is that I nuke the butter and cheese on low power to bring them up to slightly melted.


----------



## SaltAndGoldMine (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Ntwadumela (Apr 12, 2018)

Grilled cheese gyros anyone?


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Apr 12, 2018)

Instructions unclear: Grilled dick on the stove.


----------



## Brit Crust (Apr 12, 2018)

_Rooster Zebra Contemplating Grilled-Cheese Sandwich_ (2004), Matt Forderer


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 12, 2018)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Instructions unclear: Grilled dick on the stove.



Correction failed: Recreated Keyboard Goop instead


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Trilby (Apr 12, 2018)

An Ohio favorite...




http://frischsnwo.com/vegetarian.html


----------



## Bork Laser (Apr 12, 2018)

i went into this thread expecting something funny. instead all i got was hungry


----------



## Randall Fragg (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Iodised Ant (Apr 12, 2018)

Post or Pre- digested?


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 12, 2018)

OH BOY I LOVE GRILLED CHEESE


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 12, 2018)

Grilled cheese with tomato soup is the ultimate comfort food:


----------



## hobosexual (Apr 12, 2018)

i use mayonnaise instead of butter


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Miss Walsh (Apr 12, 2018)

I think I got heart disease and diabetes from this thread


----------



## Trilby (Apr 12, 2018)

Purmojemvits said:


> I am very confused of why slice of cheese between two pieces of bread is called grilled cheese.
> 
> t: Ivan


It is grilled, though technically they're fried in a pan (the bread is buttered first).

Of course we've had gadgets like this.


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Apr 12, 2018)

I once had a grilled cheese that was made with sunflower bread, cheddar, mozzarella, and provolone. 10/10, would recommend.


----------



## Lurkette (Apr 12, 2018)

trombonista said:


> Grilled cheese with tomato soup is the ultimate comfort food:


----------



## Schwachkopf (Apr 12, 2018)

why is this giving me an erection aaaaaa


----------



## Marvin (Apr 12, 2018)

I saw this thread and immediately busted out of my house. Then I huffed and puffed my fat ass across town to this this local joint that only sells grilled cheese.

The beautiful specimen pictured above has this bangin crab dip on it. It's amazing.


----------



## Every Crook and Nanny (Apr 12, 2018)

Not quite grilled cheese, but the other night, I treated myself to cheese wheel pasta.


----------



## FisterSister (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Apr 12, 2018)

Purmojemvits said:


> I am very confused of why slice of cheese between two pieces of bread is called grilled cheese.
> 
> t: Ivan


You're supposed to melt the cheese, you maniac.


----------



## WC 027 (Apr 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Gross


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Apr 12, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> Hot grill on grill action.
> View attachment 425300


That's clearly a hot ham & cheese. 

It doesn't count if there's meat you plebs.


----------



## Raise 'Em High (Apr 12, 2018)

Fun reminder that someone had the idea to make a grilled cheese from a glazed doughnut.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Apr 12, 2018)

Raise 'Em High said:


> Fun reminder that someone had the idea to make a grilled cheese from a glazed doughnut.


merica


----------



## Brit Crust (Apr 12, 2018)

Professor Poopypants said:


>





Spoiler: Relevant fanart (NSFW)


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Apr 12, 2018)

Grilled cheese is fucking disgusting. It should have never been invented.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## fishercat (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## scared sheep (Apr 12, 2018)

Wait... is this thread a joke?


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 12, 2018)

Anyone else genuinely prefer two pieces of generic white bread and a Kraft single to all of this fancy gourmet and artisan bullshit?


----------



## DatBepisTho (Apr 12, 2018)

I love me a classic grilled cheese, but I've discovered they're even better with feta, spinach, and tomatoes. 

When it's too hot to pair the classic with a soup, I mean.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 12, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> Anyone else genuinely prefer two pieces of generic white bread and a Kraft single to all of this fancy gourmet and artisan bullshit?


Not Kraft singles. Get proper American cheese.

But yeah, otherwise that's a solid choice too.


DatBepisTho said:


> I love me a classic grilled cheese, but I've discovered they're even better with feta, spinach, and tomatoes.
> 
> When it's too hot to pair the classic with a soup, I mean.


Too much moisture in the veggies. Unless you sweat the moisture out of them by frying them separately ahead of time.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 12, 2018)

Quijibo69 said:


> I hate Grilled Cheese by itself, it's gross. Better have meat or something in it.


I usually do pasta sauce with some smoked cheddar. Got a nice pizza grilled cheese. I also do mayo on the outside of the bread with garlic salt. Fancy poor life.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 12, 2018)

On rye with very sharp aged cheddar that oozes on the outside and retains its integrity in the center, made with Kerrygold or goat butter.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 12, 2018)

Pepper jack goes well.



I like le spice.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 12, 2018)

I got a grilled cheese song for you.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## AF 802 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Deez Nuts (Apr 12, 2018)

I googled "worst grilled cheese sandwhich" and this came up and I agree. Someone paid money for this.


----------



## Sammy (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 12, 2018)

Grilled cheese is my favorite kind of Food Porn.


----------



## Idea Waifu (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 12, 2018)

So that's why I decided to make grilled cheese this morning.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Hakurei Zero (Apr 12, 2018)

​An excellent looking recipe from the Kraft website.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/double-decker-grilled-cheese-sandwich-57678.aspx


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Apr 12, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


>


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 12, 2018)

ewwww. when is national salmon tartare day?


----------



## fishercat (Apr 12, 2018)

Deez Nuts said:


> I googled "worst grilled cheese sandwhich" and this came up and I agree. Someone paid money for this.


I got this.


----------



## Here to Lurk (Apr 12, 2018)

I made a hamburger with grilled cheese sandwiches for buns once.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## allyka (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Burgers in the ass (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Hiragana (Apr 13, 2018)

"Grilled Cheese, Gromit. Grilled  Cheese!"


----------

